# Dermestid Beetles Help



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

*beetles*

I had a colony for awhile but had to get ride of it. if your only doing the 6 skulls i would prob just do macecration. the beetles will give off a smell. sometimes they turn slow and the skull will start to rot and smell. need to worry about keeping them warm but not too warm. need to worry about intruders such as mites and what not. need to feed them year round. macecration just throw it in a bucket of water and change the water once a week and let it rot and the bacteria do its thing will only smell for two weeks or so. the end product wont be as good as beetle cleaned but it will still be very nice and you prop wont notice a difference.


----------



## deadheadskulls (Mar 14, 2010)

he's right not worth buying beetles, making enclosure for 6 skulls.


----------



## muskyff (Mar 1, 2008)

*Beetles*

Were are you located maybe I can help you out if all you want done is the beetle work. PM me , I'm in north central Illinois


----------



## BigDoggDarren (Oct 10, 2008)

to just get skulls beetle cleaned it shouldnt cost that much. You would have more money and time into trying to start your own colony to do them. Either find someone to clean them for you or you can macerate them yourself. PM me if you have any questions


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

How much do you want a colony? If you just want to get your skulls clean, it will not be worth it to purchase beetles, get a colony established, and keep the colony running. If you are intersted in actually having beetles, go to taxidermy.net and start researching. There is more than enough info there to get you going.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

ant hills work good also.
I have beetles. I started them inside and then moved them outside. I started in a large clear plastic tub. they are now in a big trash can due to an oryx i cleaned. I getting ready to make them a really big box and a regular shed to house them for the winter. 
A chest freezer would work well.
70-90 degrees is where i keep mine.
They need to breath but no breeze. I keep mine sheltered from the wind and covered with a piece of screen. You don't want other bugs to infest.
they don't need a lot of hydration, a little mist from a bottle now an then is enough, it depends on your climate
I can scan and email you the directions that came with my beetles if you like.
whitening- use only salon care 40 volume creme, DON'T add any bleaching powder too it.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

I put my skull in a pile of chicken poop at a poultry farm It was completely cleaned by Feb. Shot the Buck In Nov.


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Wrap the skulls in plastic bags and bury up to the base of the antlers, cover with buckets to keep any animals away and leave for 3 months. Skulls should all be clean when you dig them up and will just need to be whitened.


----------

